# guys please take this cognitive function test



## Owtoo (Aug 20, 2015)

Your most pronounced cognitive function is:
Introverted Feeling

Your mental life is to a great extent concerned with individual values and living a life in harmony with the inner life of feeling. You are at your best with individual, creative work (such as art, literature, science, or psychology) where you can follow your personal values unhindered by the prejudices and constrictions that others may attempt to set before them. You have deep-seated inner feelings, yet only rarely do you express these directly, often masking your tenderness behind a facade of reserve and repose. You maintain an independence from the judgments of others, remaining faithful and loyal to your own inner dictates, rather than to obligations that others may attempt to force upon you from the outside. As a person you are idealistic, dreamy, sincere, and deeply in touch with your own values. However, you may also have trouble bottom-lining and taking stock of the sometimes ugly realities of the world. Your most likely Jungian type is INFP or ISFP.

EXTROVERTED
INTUITION
45%

INTROVERTED
INTUITION
78%

EXTROVERTED
SENSATION
32%

INTROVERTED
SENSATION
49%

EXTROVERTED
THINKING
41%

INTROVERTED
THINKING
49%

EXTROVERTED
FEELING
83%

INTROVERTED
FEELING
92%


----------



## maust (Jul 14, 2014)

ESTJ
E91% 9% I
S64% 36% N
T91% 9% F
P18% 82% J
Strength of Result

Oops, closed the tab.



joshman108 said:


> Thought "This is going to be an infp"
> Clicked in "Yup. Infp."


_True_


----------



## crb (Sep 18, 2015)

Yeah I got ENFJ with dominant Fe.


----------



## chad0 (Feb 7, 2015)

*please take this cognitive test*

take this cognitive test then post results
Cognitive Function Test


----------



## Bluefireluv (Jun 17, 2013)

Extroverted intuition
73%

Introverted intuition
74%

Extroverted sensation
50%

Introverted sensation
36%

Extroverted thinking
24%

Introverted thinking
40%

Extroverted feeding
52%

Introverted feeding
73%

Wonder if I'm an INFP after all. Well, whatever. Wish they had a back button, may or may not have accidentally submitted a wrong answer xD


----------



## ENTPness (Apr 18, 2015)

I generally think Cognitive Functions Tests are BS, but at least this one got what's supposed to be the top function right:

EXTROVERTED
INTUITION
71%

INTROVERTED
INTUITION 
69%

EXTROVERTED
SENSATION
52%

INTROVERTED
SENSATION
45%

EXTROVERTED
THINKING
57%

INTROVERTED
THINKING
40%

EXTROVERTED
FEELING
40%

INTROVERTED
FEELING
32%

Ne>Ni>Te>Se>Si>Ti=Fe>Fi

Strange results.


----------



## StElmosDream (May 26, 2012)

Seemingly my preferred cognitive type is Fi (Te= 28%, Ti = 40%, Fe = 51%, Fi = 87%), not so sure I agree but Psychology studies have made me more likely to focus on contradicting known facts and more likely to be internally motivated as a minority male - one of 5/38).


----------



## Witch of Oreo (Jun 23, 2014)

Extroverted

Intuition
97% 








Introverted
 Intuition
87% 









Extroverted
Sensation
68% 









Introverted
Sensation
21% 









Extroverted
Thinking
24% 









Introverted
Thinking
67% 









Extroverted
Feeling
52% 









Introverted
Feeling
68% 



...wow.


----------



## AdroElectro (Oct 28, 2014)

Your most pronounced cognitive function is:
Introverted Intuition

You have a deep and persistent intellect that tends to receive its impetus from hunches at the very edge of consciousness. More often than not, you tend to be brooding over some problem or possibility, attempting to encompass all possible and impossible views on it at the same time, and to weave them all into something greater. Hence you have it in you to be seminally creative by developing completely new perspectives on big questions that were commonly thought settled. As a person you are likely to be thought highly original, unusual, and insightful. However, you tend to lack the joy of living in the present, your mind always being somewhere in the future. Your most likely Jungian type is INTJ or INFJ.

Ne: 66%
Ni: 70%
Se: 28%
Si: 21%
Te: 49%
Ti: 36%
Fe: 40%
Fi: 50%


----------



## babblingbrook (Aug 10, 2009)

Fi Fe Ni Ne Si Ti Se Te...

Introverted
Feeling
87%

Extroverted
Feeling
77% 

Introverted
Intuition
74%

Extroverted
Intuition
60% 

Introverted
Sensation
44%

Introverted
Thinking
36%

Extroverted
Sensation
32% 

Extroverted
Thinking
28%


----------



## watcherofthestars (Apr 6, 2014)

*Preferred Cognitive Function: Introverted Intuition*

Ne: 56%
*Ni: 82%*
Se: 24%
*Si: 48%*
*Te: 63%*
Ti: 32%
*Fe: 64%*
Fi: 58%

So, Ni-Fe-Te-Si. Basically the Socionics IEI.


----------



## judymoody (Apr 23, 2014)

Extroverted
intuition
58%

introverted
intuition
67%

extroverted
sensation
24%

introverted
sensation
60%

extroverted
thinking
40%

introverted
thinking
53%

extroverted
feeling
45%

introverted
feeling
41%


----------



## with water (Aug 13, 2014)

Your most pronounced cognitive function is:
Extroverted Intuition

You have a lively and colorful imagination that readily seizes you and whisks you off on adventure as a flood of stimulating images and possibilities crowd your mind. Your natural temperament is that of innovator and initiator who has little taste for life as it is, always chasing after the possibility of a new and exciting future by following the impetus that has zapped your colorful imagination. As a person you are likely to have a quick mind and a clever and savvy way with words. However, you tend to be bad with practicality and routine. Your most likely Jungian type is ENTP or ENFP.



EXTROVERTED
INTUITION 
85%


INTROVERTED
INTUITION
75%

EXTROVERTED
SENSATION
37%

INTROVERTED
SENSATION
16%

EXTROVERTED
THINKING
24%

INTROVERTED
THINKING
70%

EXTROVERTED
FEELING
0%

INTROVERTED
FEELING
37%






*What would this most likely make me?*


----------



## Mindbot (Sep 30, 2014)

Ne: 67%
Ni: 75%
Se: 45%
Si: 16%
Te: 33%
Ti: 84%
Fe: 24%
Fi: 74%

Well those results seem very wacky for me. The only thing on point was the very strong Ti.


----------



## StableSun35 (Oct 14, 2013)

Ne 36%
Ni 92%
Se 36%
Si 40%
Te 41%
Ti 47%
Fe 60%
Fi 70%
You have a deep and persistent intellect that tends to receive its impetus from hunches at the very edge of consciousness. More often than not, you tend to be brooding over some problem or possibility, attempting to encompass all possible and impossible views on it at the same time, and to weave them all into something greater. Hence you have it in you to be seminally creative by developing completely new perspectives on big questions that were commonly thought settled. As a person you are likely to be thought highly original, unusual, and insightful. However, you tend to lack the joy of living in the present, your mind always being somewhere in the future. Your most likely Jungian type is INTJ or INFJ.


----------



## mushr00m (May 23, 2011)

Extroverted
Intuition
79% 


Introverted
Intuition
75% 



Extroverted
Sensation
36% 



Introverted
Sensation
40%  



Extroverted
Thinking
44% 



Introverted
Thinking
61% 



Extroverted
Feeling
44%  



Introverted
Feeling
66%


----------



## Wolf's Tale (Oct 23, 2014)

Cognitive Function Test Beta

Your most pronounced cognitive function is:
Introverted Intuition

EXTROVERTED
INTUITION
52%

INTROVERTED
INTUITION
56%

EXTROVERTED
SENSATION
40%

INTROVERTED
SENSATION
40%

EXTROVERTED
THINKING
50%

INTROVERTED
THINKING
36%

EXTROVERTED
FEELING
36%

INTROVERTED
FEELING
50%

As with any cognitive functions test I've come across, I don't find their questions very well constructed for determining a persons cognitive functions. Also, to judge someones cognitive functions based solely on behavior is a mistake. : /


----------



## Laze (Feb 19, 2015)




----------



## popsthebuilder (Jun 16, 2015)

chad0 said:


> then post the results.
> Cognitive Function Test


Doesn't work on mobile. At least not my mobile.

Faith in selfless Unity for Good.


----------



## Mazey (Aug 25, 2015)

Wow that result really blew me : 97% Ni followed by Si then Fe, Fi andTe then Ti. Ne and Se are last.


----------



## chad0 (Feb 7, 2015)

nice


----------



## Sily (Oct 24, 2008)

Cognitive Function Test Beta*Your most pronounced cognitive function is:
Extroverted Feeling







Your mental life is highly concerned with cooperation, tact, diplomacy, and harmonious human relations. In your demeanor, you tend to be friendly and sympathetic to others, winning their trust through fellow-feeling and by expressing just the right reaction at the appropriate moment. You have a delicate understanding and sensibility when it comes to understanding the power of praise and criticism for human motivation, and you often take great care to ensure that yours is fair and appropriate and delivered in such a way as to motivate people to keep striving for future growth. As a person you are warm, well-organized, and prone to speaking to people in just such a way as to bring out the best in them. However, you may find it hard to acknowledge your own negative feelings and to call out abusive streaks in others. Your most likely Jungian type is ENFJ or ESFJ.











EXTROVERTED
INTUITION​ 68%​








INTROVERTED
INTUITION​ 50%​








EXTROVERTED
SENSATION​ 29%​








INTROVERTED
SENSATION​ 54%​








EXTROVERTED
THINKING​ 12%​








INTROVERTED
THINKING​ 25%​








EXTROVERTED
FEELING​ 71%​








INTROVERTED
FEELING​ 46%​


*


----------



## AdroElectro (Oct 28, 2014)

I'd say by the amount of NPs that are scoring as Ni doms, and the NFPs that are scoring as Fe doms, that this test is severely flawed.


----------



## Entropic (Jun 15, 2012)

*







EXTROVERTED
INTUITION​ 50%​
*
*







INTROVERTED
INTUITION​ 83%​
*
*







EXTROVERTED
SENSATION​ 56%​
*
*







INTROVERTED
SENSATION​ 40%​
*
*







EXTROVERTED
THINKING​ 67%​
*
*







INTROVERTED
THINKING​ 20%​
*
*







EXTROVERTED
FEELING​ 20%​
*
*







INTROVERTED
FEELING​ 61%​
*


----------



## Roman Empire (Oct 22, 2014)




----------



## Psithurism (Jun 19, 2013)

*







EXTROVERTED
INTUITION​ 45%​**







INTROVERTED
INTUITION​ 82%​**







EXTROVERTED
SENSATION​ 40%​**







INTROVERTED
SENSATION​ 66%​**







EXTROVERTED
THINKING​ 32%​**







INTROVERTED
THINKING​ 50%​**







EXTROVERTED
FEELING​ 60%​**







INTROVERTED
FEELING​ 78%​*


----------



## Mizmar (Aug 12, 2009)

I scored higher in the all the introverted functions than in any of their extraverted counterparts. 

Ne : 52%
Ni : 79%
Se : 28%
Si : 41%
Te : 28%
Ti : 65%
Fe : 36%
Fi : 57%


----------



## Amelia (Aug 23, 2015)

Ni, Ti, Fi, Ne, Se, Te, Fe, Si.

Did not expect that at all. Interesting results.


----------



## Recede (Nov 23, 2011)

Extroverted
Intuition
33% 









Introverted
Intuition
69% 









Extroverted
Sensation
57% 









Introverted
Sensation
53% 









Extroverted
Thinking
50% 









Introverted
Thinking
50% 









Extroverted
Feeling
52% 









Introverted
Feeling
78%


----------



## Lord Bullingdon (Aug 9, 2014)

Oh, this has me for xSFP.


* *




Introverted Feeling

Your mental life is to a great extent concerned with individual values and living a life in harmony with the inner life of feeling. You are at your best with individual, creative work (such as art, literature, science, or psychology) where you can follow your personal values unhindered by the prejudices and constrictions that others may attempt to set before them. You have deep-seated inner feelings, yet only rarely do you express these directly, often masking your tenderness behind a facade of reserve and repose. You maintain an independence from the judgments of others, remaining faithful and loyal to your own inner dictates, rather than to obligations that others may attempt to force upon you from the outside. As a person you are idealistic, dreamy, sincere, and deeply in touch with your own values. However, you may also have trouble bottom-lining and taking stock of the sometimes ugly realities of the world. Your most likely Jungian type is INFP or ISFP.




*Fi: 84%
Se: 83%
Ne: 54%
Ti: 45%
Te: 41%
Ni: 40%
Si: 37%
Fe: 32%*

...I'm an ENTP. Something wrong with this test.


----------



## Red_Eyed_Delilah (Sep 3, 2015)

Weird… I am an ENFP and got Ni Dom.

Introverted Intuition

You have a deep and persistent intellect that tends to receive its impetus from hunches at the very edge of consciousness. More often than not, you tend to be brooding over some problem or possibility, attempting to encompass all possible and impossible views on it at the same time, and to weave them all into something greater. Hence you have it in you to be seminally creative by developing completely new perspectives on big questions that were commonly thought settled. As a person you are likely to be thought highly original, unusual, and insightful. However, you tend to lack the joy of living in the present, your mind always being somewhere in the future. Your most likely Jungian type is INTJ or INFJ.


----------



## Bunny (Jul 11, 2015)

Your most pronounced cognitive function is:
*Introverted Thinking*








Your mental life tends to revolve around picking out key facts and principles while dismissing the irrelevancies that they are usually bundled up with. Being inwardly absorbed with analytical problems, you are naturally one to formulate questions, develop theories, and refine tricks and techniques in an effort to get ever closer to the ideal state of the object under your scrutiny. You tend to believe that in order for an analysis or blueprint for action to be valid, it must work as an impartial two-way street where no one is entitled to special pleading at the expense of anyone else. You tend to have little interest in controlling others, preferring instead to bring your energies to bear on the problems that you are wrestling with in your mind. As a person you are likely to be analytical, impersonal, and more interested in the principles governing the facts than in the facts themselves. However, you are also likely to come across as reserved and to be somewhat bad at small talk. Your most likely Jungian type is INTP or ISTP.


----------



## Doran Seth (Apr 4, 2015)

Cognitive Function Test Beta

Your most pronounced cognitive function is:
Introverted Intuition

You have a deep and persistent intellect that tends to receive its impetus from hunches at the very edge of consciousness. More often than not, you tend to be brooding over some problem or possibility, attempting to encompass all possible and impossible views on it at the same time, and to weave them all into something greater. Hence you have it in you to be seminally creative by developing completely new perspectives on big questions that were commonly thought settled. As a person you are likely to be thought highly original, unusual, and insightful. However, you tend to lack the joy of living in the present, your mind always being somewhere in the future. Your most likely Jungian type is INTJ or INFJ.

Magic Wand
Extroverted
Intuition
66%

Crystal Ball
Introverted
Intuition
100%

Soccer Ball
Extroverted
Sensation
52%

Stones
Introverted
Sensation
54%

Efficiency
Extroverted
Thinking
88%

Justice
Introverted
Thinking
71%

Clasped Hands
Extroverted
Feeling
0%

Heart
Introverted
Feeling
12%


----------



## g_w (Apr 16, 2013)

Cognitive Function Test Beta*Your most pronounced cognitive function is:
Introverted Intuition







You have a deep and persistent intellect that tends to receive its impetus from hunches at the very edge of consciousness. More often than not, you tend to be brooding over some problem or possibility, attempting to encompass all possible and impossible views on it at the same time, and to weave them all into something greater. Hence you have it in you to be seminally creative by developing completely new perspectives on big questions that were commonly thought settled. As a person you are likely to be thought highly original, unusual, and insightful. However, you tend to lack the joy of living in the present, your mind always being somewhere in the future. Your most likely Jungian type is INTJ or INFJ.


 SHARE ON FACEBOOK

TAKE THE QUIZ AGAIN​









EXTROVERTED
INTUITION​ 41%​








INTROVERTED
INTUITION​ 78%​








EXTROVERTED
SENSATION​ 50%​








INTROVERTED
SENSATION​ 69%​








EXTROVERTED
THINKING​ 41%​








INTROVERTED
THINKING​ 65%​








EXTROVERTED
FEELING​ 32%​








INTROVERTED
FEELING​ 53%​




*


----------



## finesthour (Jun 12, 2014)

THe "Keys to Cognition Test" is much better:

Your Cognitive Development Profile
The forty-eight questions you rated earlier tap into the eight cognitive processes. Some questions tapped into basic or developed use of a process used by itself, while other questions tapped into use of multiple processes at once. The profile below is based on your responses. The number of squares indicate strength of response. The equivalent numeric is shown in parentheses along with likely level of development.

Cognitive Process	Level of Development (Preference, Skill and Frequency of Use)
extraverted Sensing (Se) ********** (10.3)
unused
introverted Sensing (Si) *********************** (23.2)
limited use
extraverted Intuiting (Ne) ****************************************************** (54.1)
excellent use
introverted Intuiting (Ni) ********************************************* (45.4)
excellent use
extraverted Thinking (Te) **************** (16)
unused
introverted Thinking (Ti) **************** (16.4)
limited use
extraverted Feeling (Fe) ***************** (17.6)
limited use
introverted Feeling (Fi) ******************************************************** (57)
excellent use
Summary Analysis of Profile
By focusing on the strongest configuration of cognitive processes, your pattern of responses most closely matches individuals of this type: INFP


----------



## nautilus_5 (Sep 9, 2015)

Magic Wand
EXTROVERTED
INTUITION

79%
Crystal Ball
INTROVERTED
INTUITION

97%
Soccer Ball
EXTROVERTED
SENSATION

16%
Stones
INTROVERTED
SENSATION

53%
Efficiency
EXTROVERTED
THINKING

74%
Justice
INTROVERTED
THINKING

82%
Clasped Hands
EXTROVERTED
FEELING

12%
Heart
INTROVERTED
FEELING

66%


----------



## LibertyPrime (Dec 17, 2010)

While almost everyone has a dominant cognitive function, your answers on the present test left you at a tie between two or more functions. If you are still curious, you may want to take this test again, or to try a traditional Jungian type test instead.

XD Lmao I scored 85% on both Ne & Se, scored higher on Fe then Fi.


----------



## FM. (May 29, 2015)




----------



## Negativity Bias (Jan 27, 2013)




----------



## jcal (Oct 31, 2013)




----------



## Retsu (Aug 12, 2011)

hmm


----------



## Psychopomp (Oct 3, 2012)

Fi: 100%
Ne: 89%
Ni: 88%
Ti: 71%
Fe: 49%
Te: 44%
Se: 41%
Si: 29%


So, abject failure. The constant inability to differentiate functions by attitude seems to jump out the most from most people's responses. Mine fared a bit better here, other than with N.


----------



## luc (Jun 12, 2015)

You have a deep and persistent intellect that tends to receive its impetus from hunches at the very edge of consciousness. More often than not, you tend to be brooding over some problem or possibility, attempting to encompass all possible and impossible views on it at the same time, and to weave them all into something greater. Hence you have it in you to be seminally creative by developing completely new perspectives on big questions that were commonly thought settled. As a person you are likely to be thought highly original, unusual, and insightful. However, you tend to lack the joy of living in the present, your mind always being somewhere in the future. Your most likely Jungian type is INTJ or INFJ.


----------



## Brightwing (May 1, 2014)

/frown


----------



## bender477 (Aug 23, 2010)

I got Ne then took it a second time and got Ni.


----------



## shameless (Apr 21, 2014)

Se

Your mental life revolves around the brisk realities of life, making you realistic, matter-of-fact and hands-on. You are endowed with a great capacity to enjoy life and a zest for bringing out the utmost in every experience. In all likelihood, you are a pretty smart guy (or girl), but academic learning tends to be not for you. Chances are that you would much rather go out in the world and do things than sit in a classroom and talk about them. Like a master detective, you see things photographically and with great discernment, causing you to sometimes startle others with your firm grip on realities. As a person you are likely to be adaptable, ahead of the curve, and naturally at home in the world. However, your boldness and irreverence may sometimes cause you to overshoot your mark. Your most likely Jungian type is ESTP or ESFP.

Ne
60%

Ni
65%

Se
74%

Si
24%

Te
49%

Ti
69%

Fe
66%

Fi 
60%

Basically got ESTP


----------



## Bel Esprit (Aug 2, 2011)

Extroverted
Intuition
44% 

Introverted
Intuition
72%

Extroverted
Sensation
32% 

Introverted
Sensation
50% 

Extroverted
Thinking
44% 

Introverted
Thinking
50% 

Extroverted
Feeling
40% 

Introverted
Feeling
60% 




Seems odd how easy it is to get a high Ni score. Almost everyone in this thread has gotten high Ni. Not sure it's very accurate, but then again neither are most tests.


----------



## Inveniet (Aug 21, 2009)

This is like a bizzare farce that keeps playing out over and over.
To give out percentage scores on cognitive functions makes no sense.
Jung was very sceptical about statistics and poorly written tests.
He was very reluctant to set types to begin with.
Yet here we are with people making BS test after BS test.
To grow their brand/site/ad-revenue.
Oh well at least I grow my post count on this.


----------



## Elaihr (Jun 24, 2015)

Ni - 92%
Fe - 82%
Fi - 64%
Ti - 62%
Si - 61%
Ne - 50%
Te - 28%
Se - 24%

It seems reasonable I think, but um, I must be very introverted for every extroverted function except F being so low... Oh well. I'm not exactly surprised ^^' 

But I'm wondering if the Fi - Fe is perhaps a bit off, it seems like many INFPs get high Fe and I got pretty high Fi too. I think the Fe/Fi questions didn't actually test just one of them, but rather both, as they can manifest in pretty similar ways. "Leaving behind a society in equal/better shape than we had it" (or however they put it) could be both Fe (caring for future generations) or Fi (values). Or am I completely off track here? 

I love it that the symbol for Se was a ball. I tend to get those in my face a lot so I suppose it's quite fitting that it fell last on my list.


----------



## LostFavor (Aug 18, 2011)

Welp, I guess I've been an ENFP this whole time. :laughing:

Couple criticisms of this test:

1) I couldn't figure out what q31 was trying to ask. 

2) Too many questions confuse values with function. Choosing compassionate answers seems to give you F points, but F is not compassion. That's a base oversimplification of the theory. 

Cognitive Function Test Beta

Your most pronounced cognitive function is:
Extroverted Intuition
You have a lively and colorful imagination that readily seizes you and whisks you off on adventure as a flood of stimulating images and possibilities crowd your mind. Your natural temperament is that of innovator and initiator who has little taste for life as it is, always chasing after the possibility of a new and exciting future by following the impetus that has zapped your colorful imagination. As a person you are likely to have a quick mind and a clever and savvy way with words. However, you tend to be bad with practicality and routine. Your most likely Jungian type is ENTP or ENFP.

Extroverted
Intuition
84%

Introverted
Intuition
66%

Extroverted
Sensation
49%

Introverted
Sensation
67%

Extroverted
Thinking
50%

Introverted
Thinking
65%

Extroverted
Feeling
58%

Introverted
Feeling
66%


----------



## Innogen (Oct 22, 2014)

Took this test a month or so back. My Ni score was about 80% with my Fe only slightly higher than my Fi. Really dislike this one tbh. It has potential but it's very inaccurate...


----------



## jakeskye (Oct 12, 2015)

Your most pronounced cognitive function is:

*Introverted Intuition*
You have a deep and persistent intellect that tends to receive its impetus from hunches at the very edge of consciousness. More often than not, you tend to be brooding over some problem or possibility, attempting to encompass all possible and impossible views on it at the same time, and to weave them all into something greater. Hence you have it in you to be seminally creative by developing completely new perspectives on big questions that were commonly thought settled. As a person you are likely to be thought highly original, unusual, and insightful. However, you tend to lack the joy of living in the present, your mind always being somewhere in the future. Your most likely Jungian type is INTJ or INFJ.

*Extroverted intuition:* 44%
*Introverted intuition:* 93%
*Extroverted sensation:* 44%
*Introverted sensation:* 37%
*Extroverted thinking:* 52%
*Introverted thinking:* 28%
*Extroverted feeling:* 87%
*Introverted feeling:* 70%

Hmmm I seem to gear more towards INFJ here.


----------



## mirrorghost (Sep 18, 2012)

*Introverted Feeling*


Your mental life is to a great extent concerned with individual values and living a life in harmony with the inner life of feeling. You are at your best with individual, creative work (such as art, literature, science, or psychology) where you can follow your personal values unhindered by the prejudices and constrictions that others may attempt to set before them. You have deep-seated inner feelings, yet only rarely do you express these directly, often masking your tenderness behind a facade of reserve and repose. You maintain an independence from the judgments of others, remaining faithful and loyal to your own inner dictates, rather than to obligations that others may attempt to force upon you from the outside. As a person you are idealistic, dreamy, sincere, and deeply in touch with your own values. However, you may also have trouble bottom-lining and taking stock of the sometimes ugly realities of the world. Your most likely Jungian type is INFP or ISFP.

EXTROVERTED
INTUITION
57%


INTROVERTED
INTUITION
74%


EXTROVERTED
SENSATION
40%

INTROVERTED
SENSATION
36%

EXTROVERTED
THINKING
24%

INTROVERTED
THINKING
24%

EXTROVERTED
FEELING
57%

INTROVERTED
FEELING
83%


----------



## Xanthus Primus (Jan 24, 2010)

Your mental life revolves around the brisk realities of life, making you realistic, *matter-of-fact and hands-on*. You are endowed with a great capacity to enjoy life and a zest for bringing out the utmost in every experience. In all likelihood, you are a pretty smart guy (or girl), but * academic learning tends to be not for you*. Chances are that you would much *rather go out in the world and do things than sit in a classroom and talk about them*. Like a master detective, you see things photographically and with *great discernment,* causing you to sometimes *startle others* with your firm grip on realities. As a person you are likely to be adaptable, ahead of the curve, and naturally at home in the world. However, your *boldness and irreverence *may sometimes *cause you to overshoot your mark*. Your most likely Jungian type is ESTP or ESFP.

Bolded true. And Bolded red true and most definitely one of my faults.

Extroverted
Intuition
41% 








Introverted
Intuition
40% 









Extroverted
Sensation
70% 









Introverted
Sensation
29% 









Extroverted
Thinking
41% 









Introverted
Thinking
62% 









Extroverted
Feeling
28% 









Introverted
Feeling
61%


----------



## Exquisitor (Sep 15, 2015)

Ni - 83%
Te - 75%
Ti - 70%
Ne - 60%
Si - 52%
Fi - 45%
Fe - 24%
Se - 21%

I don't think this test includes thorough enough questions to evaluate Fi, or F functions in general. "Are you more sympathetic or critical" over and over really doesn't establish the role of one's personal values (especially if those values include "reason/impartiality is extremely important to me" for example) or ability to understand others' feelings and values, etc.


----------



## Ode to Trees (Aug 25, 2011)

I already took this test few weeks ago and got different results - Delta (Most F questions address Fe not Fi).
Cognitive Function Test Beta
You have a deep and persistent intellect that tends to receive its impetus from hunches at the very edge of consciousness. More often than not, you tend to be brooding over some problem or possibility, attempting to encompass all possible and impossible views on it at the same time, and to weave them all into something greater. Hence you have it in you to be seminally creative by developing completely new perspectives on big questions that were commonly thought settled. As a person you are likely to be thought highly original, unusual, and insightful. However, you tend to lack the joy of living in the present, your mind always being somewhere in the future. Your most likely Jungian type is INTJ or INFJ.


*Extroverted Intuition 60%*

*Introverted Intuition 72% *

Extroverted Sensation 40% 

Introverted Sensation 40% 

Extroverted Thinking 44% 

Introverted Thinking 50% 

Extroverted Feeling 56% 

*Introverted Feeling 64% *


----------



## Lelu (Jun 1, 2015)

Ne: 58%

Ni: 67%

Se: 92%

Si: 66%

Te: 62%

Ti: 57%

Fe: 79%

Fi: 44%


...what? These questions aren't determinant enough to properly analyze.


----------



## Oprah (Feb 5, 2014)

it thinks I'm ENFP 
I liked the questions because I could answer most of them honestly without sniffing them out.


----------



## Kaleidoskies (Jul 31, 2015)

Ne- 70%
Ni-84%

Se-62%
Si- 40%

Te- 60%
Ti-33%

Fe-75%
Fi-100%


----------



## Ninjaws (Jul 10, 2014)




----------



## Caveman Dreams (Nov 3, 2015)

Your mental life revolves around efficiency, organization, and hard-nosed factual analysis with a focus on the bottom line. You are at your best when given managerial and executive responsibilities where you are free to reorganize and reform the matters around you according to analytical and impersonal standards that can be objectively demonstrated to ensure greater efficiency as well as a greater outcome for everyone involved. While your drive for achieving results and organizing everything within view may sometimes be thought bossy by the people around you, the irony is that you actually welcome disagreement and debate as long as the other party is willing to drill down and present a solution that is as cogent as your own. As a person you are likely to be strong in reasoning power, decisive, and great at organization. However, you are also likely to handle your social life and emotions in a somewhat incidental manner. Your most likely Jungian type is ENTJ or ESTJ.

EXTROVERTED INTUITION

51%
Crystal Ball
INTROVERTED
INTUITION

0%
Soccer Ball
EXTROVERTED
SENSATION

76%
Stones
INTROVERTED
SENSATION

68%
Efficiency
EXTROVERTED
THINKING

100%
Justice
INTROVERTED
THINKING

85%
Clasped Hands
EXTROVERTED
FEELING

34%
Heart
INTROVERTED
FEELING

34%


----------



## kimpossible119 (May 15, 2014)

Introverted Intuition - 84%

You have a deep and persistent intellect that tends to receive its impetus from hunches at the very edge of consciousness. More often than not, you tend to be brooding over some problem or possibility, attempting to encompass all possible and impossible views on it at the same time, and to weave them all into something greater. Hence you have it in you to be seminally creative by developing completely new perspectives on big questions that were commonly thought settled. As a person you are likely to be thought highly original, unusual, and insightful. However, you tend to lack the joy of living in the present, your mind always being somewhere in the future. Your most likely Jungian type is INTJ or INFJ.


INTROVERTED
THINKING - 74%

INTROVERTED
SENSATION - 57%

INTROVERTED
FEELING - 54%

EXTROVERTED
THINKING - 53%

EXTROVERTED
SENSATION - 52%

EXTROVERTED
FEELING - 52%

EXTROVERTED
INTUITION - 50%


----------

